# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Μακεδονία [Nusa Bahagia, Makedonia, Saint Christophe]

## esperos

Μία  φωτογραφία  του  φορτηγού  οχηματαγωγού  ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ  που  είχε  όμως  και  δυνατότητες  μεταφοράς  επιβατών,  εδώ  κατά  την  παραμονή  του  στο  Πέραμα,  για  τις  αναγκαίες  εργασίες  πριν  την  είσοδο  του  σε  υπηρεσία.

MAKEDONIA.jpg

----------


## τηνος εξπρες

> Μία φωτογραφία του φορτηγού οχηματαγωγού ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ που είχε όμως και δυνατότητες μεταφοράς επιβατών, εδώ κατά την παραμονή του στο Πέραμα, για τις αναγκαίες εργασίες πριν την είσοδο του σε υπηρεσία.


 Φιλε εσπερος εισαι τρομερος φοβερο αρχειο , το εψαχνα το βαπορι αυτο , ο λογος ειναι οτι περασε ενα φεγγαρι απο ραφηνα τελος δεκαετιας 80 για λημνο αι στρατη καβαλα  , σε καποια αντικατασταση δρομολογημενου καραβιου,  ηταν χαρακτηριστικο το τοξο που ειχε πισω.

----------


## Django

Παρακαλώ ελέγξτε το παρακάτω link για την πώληση αυτού του πλοίου στην Καραϊβική. Πρόκειται μάλλον για αδερφό ή συγγενικό πλοίο του Μακεδονία.  Στο γνωστό site του Σουηδού αναφέρει ότι το Μακεδονία ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ολλανδία ενώ το προς πώληση πλοίο στην Γερμανία. Υπάρχουν ακόμα τρανταχτές διαφορές (πχ. μήκος) ωστόσο η ομοιότητα στο σουλούπι είναι καταπληκτική.

----------


## Apostolos

Κάποιος να μας δώσει ΙΜΟ Νο παλαιά ονόματα ιστορία.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## DimitrisT

> Κάποιος να μας δώσει ΙΜΟ Νο παλαιά ονόματα ιστορία.
> Ευχαριστώ


Φίλε Απόστολε το Factaomfartyg έχει όλα τα στοιχεία που ψάχνεις.

----------


## Django

Δεν καταλαβαίνω, σύμφωνα με τον Σουηδό, πότε το Μακεδονία ονομάστηκε Saint Christophe. Ήταν το αρχικό του όνομα αλλά δεν κατάφερε να ευδοκιμήσει; Πιστεύω πως ναι γιατί φοράει τα αρχικά του χρώματα, της Seagull Ferries. Στην φωτογραφία που παρουσιάζεται ως Saint Christophe και υπάρχει ήδη η υπερκατασκευή στο κατάστρωμα των λέμβων. Στην φωτογραφία που επισύναψε ο φίλος Esperos, δεν φαίνονται τρομερές αλλαγές αν και πιθανότατα μπορούμε να εξάγουμε το συμπέρασμα ότι η συγκεκριμένη υπερκατασκευή μετατράπηκε σε σαλόνι. Αν οι μετασκευές στο Πέραμα σταμάτησαν εκεί είχε μάλλον περιορισμένες δυνατότητες μεταφοράς επιβατών. 


Δεν θεωρώ ότι το προς πώληση ro-ro είναι το Μακεδονία, ωστόσο μια κάποια συγγένεια υπάρχει. 


Μάγκες, καλή αναζήτηση!

----------


## Ellinis

Mιας και ο φίλος tomcat το θυμήθηκε ας το δούμε και σε μια σπάνια εμφάνιση του στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
Ήταν το 1988 και είχα δει οτι κατέβηκε αρκετός κόσμος από το καράβι. Δεν ξέρω γιατί είχε έρθει στον Πειραιά αντί για το Πόρτο Ράφτη που ήταν το λιμάνι που τερμάτιζε το δρομολόγιο του από το βόρειο Αιγαίο.

σάρωση0107.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ομορφο σπανιο αλλα και συλλεκτικο ντοκουμεντο!!! Ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο Ellinis_

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ηταν κι αλλα δυο πλοια μ,ε το ονομα ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ. Το ενα ειναι το σημερινο ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟΝ με  τη γεφυρα πισω βαμενο κοκκινο.
Το αλλο ηταν με τη γεφυρα μπροστα σαν αυτο περιπου της φωτογραφιας, αλλα ειχε σπονσολες -πλωτηρες- και το ειχα δει στο Πειραια το 1990  να ξεφορτωνει στρατιωτικα οχηματα.
Στο λιμανι του ΑΙΓΙΟΥ το ειχαν επισκεφθει η τοτε κοινοπραξια Ζακυνθου  -Τυρογαλας ΑΝΕΖ- για αγορα αλλα το απερριψαν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ηταν κι αλλα δυο πλοια μ,ε το ονομα ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ. Το ενα ειναι το σημερινο ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟΝ με τη γεφυρα πισω βαμενο κοκκινο.
> Το αλλο ηταν με τη γεφυρα μπροστα σαν αυτο περιπου της φωτογραφιας, αλλα ειχε σπονσολες -πλωτηρες- και το ειχα δει στο Πειραια το 1990 να ξεφορτωνει στρατιωτικα οχηματα.
> Στο λιμανι του ΑΙΓΙΟΥ το ειχαν επισκεφθει η τοτε κοινοπραξια Ζακυνθου -Τυρογαλας ΑΝΕΖ- για αγορα αλλα το απερριψαν.


To οποίο ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟ μας έχει αφήσει χρόνους, Αλιάγα μεριά.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Δεν το ηξερα  κριμα ηταν ωραιο πλοιο η κριση  εστειλε πολα ρο-ρο για σκραπ. Πριν δυο χρονια ηταν ο γιος μου β μηχανικος , θυμαμαι ειχε πιασει Κατακολο και  ειχα παει να τον δω. Διεθετε μποου και γυρισε πολυ ευκολα  στη μανουβρα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Περίεργο σουλούπι έκανε ένα σύντομο πέρασμα από την ακτοπλοϊα μας κ ειδικότερα στην γραμμή του Βορ.Αιγαίου.Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να μεταφερθεί στα "Ιστορικά πλοία της ελληνικής ακτοπλοϊας" σαν μετασκευασμένο σε ro/pax που ήταν. MAKEDONIA_α.jpg

----------


## despo

Εγω πάντως το θυμάμαι ένα φεγγάρι να φορτώνει απο τον Πειραιά και να πηγαίνει στη Σάμο. Τώρα να ήταν μετα τη φωτιά του Αλέξανδρου ;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πιθανότατα να ήταν έκτακτη δρομολόγηση,βλέπε κ πόστ 7. Αυτό έφευγε από Πόρτο Ράφτη κ ανέβαινε μέχρι Καβάλα.

----------

